# Questions for an educational opportunity!



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey Talk Budgies friends! We haven't been around much over the past couple of months- we took some time to grieve for little Spiral and gather our thoughts. We are beginning to get ready to invite a new feather friend home- hopefully this summer.
This post is to pick your brains for something else. Alex, my ten year old, is as nutty for birds as I am. He loves wildlife in general, but is beginning to think of how he can work with birds throughout his life. As we are prepping for a new friend, he has been smitten with conures, parrotlets, and various parakeet species (always returning to beloved budgies, of course). In 3 weeks, we will be traveling to south Florida, and we have the opportunity to visit a huge "Bird Garden"- a large parrot rescue in Naples with many species. We will take a guided tour. Then in May, a large exotic bird fair is coming. I would really like to do some prep work with Alex- read some books or articles, look at websites or YouTube videos- so he can go in familiar with the different parrot families, and really ask some good questions to the tour guides and breeders we will meet. He devoured everything we found on budgies, and LOVES talking to other kids about them, and about our backyard birds. What sources do you guys love for learning about various parrots/ pet birds? Thanks in advance for throwing some titles and links my way, if you can!
Leslie


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

icturesplease:Welcome back, it is great Alex is so enthused with anything bird related.
With the internet at our fingertips these days we have access to many sources of good and reliable information.
However just as there are great sites there can be some that do not offer good information.
I would actually get in touch with local zoo's become involved in habitat and rescue organisations if at all possible.
How exciting for you to be able to see all of those wonderful rescued birds, make sure you take a camera with you.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How lovely that Alex is so interested in the avian species.

Tell him he might make a really good ornithologist someday--ask him if he knows what that means 

One of my favourite books about birds is called "The Parrot Who Owns Me", by Joanna Burger. It tells the story of a ornithologist who rescues an Amazon parrot, and the incredible bond she had with him. She being who she is, there is lots of information about behaviour of birds, care, and many other types of domestic and wild birds. It is a very engaging read and not wordy or boring at all. I think he'd enjoy it for sure! 

Lindsey's website, Cute Little Birdies Aviary, has a whole trove of information on budgies and care, mutations, and breeding if he's interested in that sort of thing.

Right off the top of my head I can't think of anything else (if I think of anything I'll be sure to let you know!) but when I was younger I loved going to the library and checking out every single book about parrots I could carry.

Best of luck! Let us know how the bird fair goes :fingerx:


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you guys- that was quick! Starling, that book sounds great for Alex! He LOVES the cutelittlebirdies site- her mutation guide is awesome. we need to look at her other articles, though!

Pretty Boy, I did not even think about volunteering, but that's a great idea! There is a wildlife rescue about 45 minutes from here, and summer is coming. I need to research that.

I want to encourage these interests, mostly because our last conversation about his future was.... Well, here is what it was:

Me: Alex, do you ever think about what you want to be when you grow up?

Alex: Yeah, I'd just like to fish.

Me: Like commercial fishing? Or a fishing guide?

Alex: No- like what I do in our backyard.

Me: At the pond?

Alex: Yep. But I need time to nap. You and Dad seem tired a lot, so I guess that happens when you grow up. I don't want to be tired, so I'll need to nap.

Me: You want to be paid to bass fish and nap?

Alex: Yeah.

So yeah- an ornithologist would be AWESOME. Or anything, really?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That is just _too_ funny :laughing:

A man knows what he wants, eh? 

Here's a link to a very inexpensive copy of the book on Amazon, if he's interested  
Parrot Who Owns Me: The Story of a Relationship: JOANNA BURGER: 9780283073113: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I see that you are not in Illinois but there is a great wildlife rehab place here and if Alex has interest in rehab here is a link to their website, there are many interesting things on it and he can get familiar with what goes on at a rehab facility before you go to visit one. Be sure to check out their photo gallery there are some great pictures on it.

Flint Creek Wildlife Rehabilitation


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Hi, and welcome back. I am so glad to see another parent on here with a young son who loves birds. I have a 12 yr old who sounds a bit like your boy.

I can't agree more with the suggestions already provided and love the idea of finding a local rescue if you can.

I would suggest having him read through some of the articles on this forum. I found that I had to pick out some at first for my son to try to show him what was available around here and that helped a lot. And of course the Cute Little Birdies site 

I also go to the local library a lot, and have checked out almost every bird book that they have over the years. If you don't find much in the kids area don't be afraid to get the other more 'grown up' books. Even if you don't read them cover to cover there are lots of things to discover. Some older books we found had some out of date practices, but I took that as a chance to show him that we all are learning and how things have changed over time.

If you have netflix or something like that, the documentary section sometimes has films that are specifically bird related. 
Another idea is YouTube. I usually just do a search for bird documentaries and that has been successful now and then. 
Here are two that are just about budgies in particular if your interested...





 BBC documentary 2014 The Wild Bush Budgie Nature Documentary

WARNING on this one at about 35 minutes there is a farmer dealing with "pests" which may be disturbing to some people.





 Parrots: Majestic Birds (Nature Documentary)

Of course there are tons more but it's a bit of a process finding good ones.

Best wishes to you both.


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you all! Starling wings, thank you for the link. We like to read books together, and that one looks like a good candidate. Cody, thank you for the Flint Creek link. Today we talked about volunteering at the rehab here, and he was interested but apprehensive- he's quite tender towards animals, so he needs the preparation those photos can give to assess whether he's ready. Brenda, thank you for those ideas! I am going to hunt down some documentaries tomorrow. I am also glad to know of other parents with children who have similar interests. Bird watching and keeping are... unusual hobbies here in our little part of South Georgia, for a 10 year old boy, anyway. Luckily he can talk fishing with the best of them. In a couple weeks we are taking a trip to Marco Island, to saltwater fish. Last time we were there he saw roseate spoonbills and burrowing owls. This time we'll hit the parrot rescue. Birding and fishing in one trip! And napping too!:lol:
We recently found the Animal Wonders series on YouTube- your son might like those. She has several with birds, and she makes classifying the animals fun. Alex loves Chopsticks the Quaker Parrot.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Questions*

Hi Hollen, What a wonderful job raising such a special child. Check the BAA
site for details for an English budgie show right here in Georgia around the 25th of May. There will be a lot of interesting rare and normal mutations. There should be Young birds for sale. and when you are ready I can give you info on several breeders here in Georgia. You can see contact info on The BAA and ABS web sites.

If you travel Down the west coast of Florida There is the Suncoast 
SeaBird Sanctuary Around Reddington Shores. Florida. Check their site for contact info. directions, Etc. They work with any wild birds that come to the Sanctuary Pelicans and Herons, Bald eagles and other birds of prey seabirds like Gulls and even baby song birds. I volunteered there many years ago. When we were working to save Brown pelicans and eagles from the effects of DDT that made eggs crack too easily. It is a great place to visit. Both of my nephews worked as volunteers At the the Salisbury Maryland small zoo. There should be rescues here in Georgia near where you live. Glad to have your as neighbors. Consider vet or vet tech college courses here in Athens Georgia and Florida where you could visit as well. Best wishes< Jo Ann:Love birds:

P S Unfortunately the the Suncoast Seabird Sanctuary has fallen on hard times since I last visited the site. The sanctuary is caring for injured birds and visitors are 
allowed to visit the outdoor pens where permanently injured birds are housed, but I am not sure if the hospital part is open at this time. It is sad to hear of its financial problems that are threatening the viability. At this time Ralph heath Jr is approaching his fathers age when the Elder Mr Heath opened his property for the birds roughly 40 +- years ago. I pray that avian rehab can be revived. in this area. J A


----------



## ISOE (Dec 23, 2013)

What about a Bird of Prey experience? Or an experience at a zoo? Where I work we do BoP ones and a parrot experience. I'm sure a few zoos will accommodate you, and many do "junior" versions for younger kids.


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Hi Jo Ann! Thank you for that information. I think I might be planning a trip to a budgie show!

Last weekend, for the first time, Alex was ready to go visit some of his bird friends. The precious woman in our town who owns a small pet store has several birds that she cares for, including macaws, a cockatoo, etc. (She won't sell the large birds, which I really respect- they are her babies, several of whom have already been rehomed). We did purchase Spiral from her. Alex loves her birds, and we made a special trip for our first visit since Spiral passed. She has taught him how to handle the birds, and immediately got Sparkle the cockatoo out for some feather therapy. He spent quite a while receiving those wonderful birdie snuggles, and then she took him in the back where she had a precious Pionus whose owner recently had to give her up. The poor bird was so sad, and he spent about half an hour quietly talking, giving treats- by the time we left the bird was stepping up to be loved and bending over for scritches. It completely recharged him- he just had peace. I am going to ask our friend if she would allow us to come help her once a week over the summer in exchange for some birdie care and science lessons. She has offered before and loves Alex. It's SO wonderful to meet kindred spirits who love birds. There's that instant connection.

Anyway, he was completely re- energized and talked about Sparkle and Lola nonstop. He asked me if we could call Spiral's vet and ask her what he would need to do to become an avian vet.

ISOE, that sounds awesome- we have several red shouldered hawks and osprey that we watch in our yard- he would LOVE to see them and learn more. I'll have to research that! Thanks ya'll.


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Hi Jo Ann! Thank you for that information. I think I might be planning a trip to a budgie show!

Last weekend, for the first time, Alex was ready to go visit some of his bird friends. The precious woman in our town who owns a small pet store has several birds that she cares for, including macaws, a cockatoo, etc. (She won't sell the large birds, which I really respect- they are her babies, several of whom have already been rehomed). We did purchase Spiral from her. Alex loves her birds, and we made a special trip for our first visit since Spiral passed. She has taught him how to handle the birds, and immediately got Sparkle the cockatoo out for some feather therapy. He spent quite a while receiving those wonderful birdie snuggles, and then she took him in the back where she had a precious Pionus whose owner recently had to give her up. The poor bird was so sad, and he spent about half an hour quietly talking, giving treats- by the time we left the bird was stepping up to be loved and bending over for scritches. It completely recharged him- he just had peace. I am going to ask our friend if she would allow us to come help her once a week over the summer in exchange for some birdie care and science lessons. She has offered before and loves Alex. It's SO wonderful to meet kindred spirits who love birds. There's that instant connection.

Anyway, he was completely re- energized and talked about Sparkle and Lola nonstop. He asked me if we could call Spiral's vet and ask her what he would need to do to become an avian vet.

ISOE, that sounds awesome- we have several red shouldered hawks and osprey that we watch in our yard- he would LOVE to see them and learn more. I'll have to research that! Thanks ya'll.


----------

